# BMW Motorrad achieves new all-time high in March.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich*. In the first three months of this year BMW Motorrad sales were higher than ever before in a first quarter. Supplies as of March came to a total of 28,719 vehicles (previous year: 24,732 units), making for an increase in sales of 16.1%. 15,183 motorcycles and maxi scooters (previous year: 13,067 units) were supplied to customers worldwide last month. With an increase of 16.2% as compared to the previous year, this was the best monthly sales performance in the history of the company.

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "We got off to an excellent start to the new motorcycle season with a sales increase of 16.1% as of March. In the first three months of this year we have supplied more motorcycles and maxi scooters than ever before in a first quarter. What is more, last month was the most successful in the company's history with 15,183 vehicles sold and an increase of 16.2%. Never before have we sold as many vehicles in March."

The positive result was due to the high level of demand worldwide. The first quarter was pleasing in Europe, too. The southern European markets are seeing significant growth as compared to the previous year. The strongest individual market for BMW Motorrad continues to be Germany, followed by the US, France, Italy, Brazil and Spain.

"Based on this excellent quarterly result we have positive expectations of the upcoming months," concluded Heiner Faust.


----------

